# Collinite 476s durability test



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ok so my dads old car has now been sitting in the garden for almost 6 years now. So i decided to use it as a test car.

I wanted to compare different layers of collinite 476s.

Mostly i spit shine 2 layers but sometimes i get the feeling im not putting anything on for the second coat.

So first i had to get the panel prep'd.

Very strong mix of AG PM3 TFR, Clay, Menz PG on a cutting pad.

I wasnt going for an amzing swirl free finish. I just wanted something smooth and clean to apply the wax to.


















So then i split it all up and applied the wax. All was applied with a £1 foam pad from cleanyourcar.

Top Left (1) Had just 1 layer of Collinite 476s.
Bottom Left (2) Had nothing atall. just wiped it down after the rotary.
(3) Had just 1 layer of AG SRP
(4) Had 1 layer of SRP and 1 layer of Collinite 476s
(5) Had 1 layer of SRP and 2 layers of Collinite 476s Spit Shined with Last touch
(6) Had 1 layer of SRP and 2 layers of Collinite 476s each applied 24 hours apart.

then some water :thumb:










First thing i noticed was how well all panels (apart from the one with nothing) beaded up.. hard to tell any difference at this stage.

Panel (1) just collinite









Panel (2) nothing









Panel (3) just SRP









Panel (4) SRP and 1 collinite









Panel (5) SRP and 2 collinite









Panel (6) SRP and 2 collinite 24hrs









Will update this with photos over the next few months. Should be a good test.

discovered a few things i hate though.
1) white cars
2) short daylight hours
3) the cold
4) tea with sugar


----------



## burns863 (Jul 7, 2006)

Nice test mate! Look forward top seeing the results. I spit shine 2 layers of collonite but also felt like I wasnt putting much on for the second coat! So i know exactly what you mean.

Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one.......it might just be the light but it looks like there is a dif between the panels in pic No 3......well done that man :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent test there, Nathan! Look forward to seeing how these various sections hold up! Nice one! :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

6 years!?!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> 6 years!?!


yes fraid so. he keeps promising to do something with it one day... but i bet it will be there for a while yet.


----------



## Chris_J (Nov 8, 2005)

It's been there 6 years, because the learner is still having trouble pulling away by the looks of it.


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

mmmm,interesting,i have always took my tea with sugar

will give it a go without and report back on that

i have a audi a4 with 1 coat of collinite thats still beading after 4 months

will post a pic next week when i wash it


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

jedi-knight83 said:


> yes fraid so. he keeps promising to do something with it one day... but i bet it will be there for a while yet.


I think my mum would kill my dad if he did that.

Mind you we have a wonky pond in our back garden that is about 10 years old, he was going to put it in properly, but it has it's own habitat now so nobody dares touch it :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Through winter last year I found Collinite giving about 3 months durability, that was with many miles a week though!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> yes fraid so. he keeps promising to do something with it one day... but i bet it will be there for a while yet.


Hope so, or our durability test will vanish with it! :lol:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Hope so, or our durability test will vanish with it! :lol:


ha.. i'll probably take the bonet off if it goes (will only go to a scrappy)

shame its not a darm colour otherwise id have had most of the panels for tests.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

you gona wash it, or just leave it?


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

i'll prob wash it every 2 weeks..thats about the amount of washing most people will give their car. will take pics before and after wash.

will wash with autoglym shampoo.. again the kind of thing most people will use as its easy to get from halfords.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

If anyone wants me to test another wax.. then send me a very small sample and i'll put some on the roof and boot lid.

PM for adress details.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ok so i started this test on the 18th nov which is 3 weeks ago.

First thing to note was how none of the panels beaded up with a layer of dust. Water just sat there.

So gave the panel a rinse, wash, rinse. with autoglym shampoo.

Then ran an open hose over the bonnet and the water definately sheeted off the waxed sections much better than the nothing and the srp only section.

Used a sprinkler to get some beads and here are the pics.

The test panel









Panel 1
Just Collinite









Panel 2
Nothing









Panel 3
Just SRP









Panel 4
SRP and 1 Collinite









Panel 5
SRP and 2 Collininte spit shined









Panel 6
SRP and 2 Collinite 24hrs apart









cheers for now


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

Not a great deal of difference between panels 4 & 5. Panel 6 is another story! Very interesting test - looking forward to seeing how this progresses.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

yeah thats what i noticed. Maybe my spit shining method isnt very good... or maybe just the process is a bit hit and miss anyway?


----------



## Justin-172 (May 18, 2006)

defo number 6 for me, will be adding another coat of collinite to the 172 next weekend.


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

excellant test with good results, can't wait to use my collinite after christmas


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

THis is what DW is about - proper tests that benefit everyone - good lad


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Okay, this is a very interesting set of results: first thing that I am taking away from this is how good a base the SRP seems to be for the Collinite wax, as the Collinite on its on is notable fairing worse than the ones wth the SRP base... The second thing I've noted is the two layers of Collinite 24hrs apart showin a notable difference between the single layer ans the spit-shined layer, the latter two not showing much difference which implies the spit-shine method did little good over a single wax application. 

Very interesting results, Nathan and good on you fo doing this test. :thumb:


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

Very interesting post for a newbie like me.. il keep an eye on this as it sounds like a goof thread.. but its gonna end up costing me money as i havent got no collinite as of yet.. an off topic question i was on elite car care website earlier and i saw three different types of collinite wax.. which is the best and why? thanks to the person who tells me :thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

satnam... thats my next test actually. i have some 845 and 915 on there way to me now so will be doing a new test between the 3. will have to find a new test panel though as the white isnt a good test bed for a 'looks' test.


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

i think theyre really should be a "bench test" section for people to draw there own conclusions from the tests


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

how do you mean? i did a section with nothing so people could see the difference... is that what you meant??


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Keep up the good work.
2 coats of Collinite appear to be better than one.
Lovely beading, particularly on panel 6


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Interesting beading differences especially panel 6:thumb:

Good experiment Nathan.


----------



## burns863 (Jul 7, 2006)

Have to say, i too feel as though i am not doing much when i use the spit shine method and apply the second layer. Maybe im not leaving enough time for the QD to dry and leave a hazed finish? 

Great Test Jedi! May the force be with you :thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

ha, thanks. yes sometimes for me spit shineing feels to be going well ... and then not others.. i'll also try to test some different times between layers to see what is best


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> satnam... thats my next test actually. i have some 845 and 915 on there way to me now so will be doing a new test between the 3. will have to find a new test panel though as the white isnt a good test bed for a 'looks' test.


Keep me informed as id like to know which one is the best  lol..

TIA Sat :thumb:


----------



## izzi613 (Jan 2, 2007)

Any updates Jedi Knight?


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm not surprised the two layers of Collinite, 24 hours apart (panel 6), is/was giving the best results. It's been mentioned before elsewhere (and probably on this forum as well) that even having buffed off the residue, modern waxes (especially synthetic ones) cure over a period of hours, during which time the molecular structure bonds to form a tough layer. Waiting for this to happen, then adding another layer, nearly always will give you the best results, even if only in the interests of even coverage. It's like waiting for a varnish to dry: you don't put a second coat on until the first one has fully cured.

Re spit shining, I too have had mixed results with this, but every time I think I've had a great result, even that is never as good as two layers of the same product a day appart. Spit shining was a popular technique originated in the Army, where they didn't have 24 hours to wait between applying layers of boot polish  

Great test :thumb:


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

G51 NAV said:


> Spit shining was a popular technique originated in the Army, where they didn't have 24 hours to wait between applying layers of boot polish


Imagine what they might have achieved if they used QD !!

Should be an update in a couple of days I would imagine, given that it will be 2 months to the day since the application.


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

lolol "We had an idea Private Smith was a fastidious detailer when every nght he would spit-shine his Army boots with Meguiar's QD"


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

Just found this old thread and the results looks very interesting.

It's now 1.5 years later and I was wondering how long the 2 Coat / 24hours area lasted?????

Cheers
Stephen


----------



## Sparco (Jul 2, 2006)

funnily enough I was just wondering the same...lol!


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

jedi-knight83 Please Reply!!!!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

He is on holiday


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

nice write up


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Envy Valeting said:


> He is on holiday


bah, typical


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

hello from Austria.. Currently snowboarding.. and getting sun burnt.

The test car was actually taken away some months ago now.

apologies for not updating.. i kinda forgot about it to be honest after a while what with work and traveling etc.

I cant remember exact timings now but i remember the 24hr lasted much longer than the spit shine..which barely lasted any longer than the single layer application.


----------

